

Ask HN: User authentication via Facebook and Twitter? - Skywing

Hi all,<p>I've been working out an idea over the past few days. It would essentially be a social network of sorts, but I am not trying to create a new one per se. I'd like to leverage an existing social networking sites user authentication. I'm thinking of allowing Facebook or Twitter logins.<p>Are there any gotchas to doing this? Anything that I should be aware of that might not work so well if I were to use these user authentication APIs from Facebook or Twitter?
======
olalonde
Doesn't work in China.

